# Can you stand seeing one more??



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

This little guy's name is Max and he is 8 months old, neutered. His family wants him gone and apparently the son is trying to hurt him. Not sure how old the son is. We do have a foster to take him so will most likely be adding him to our list of rescues today. 
This make 14 rescues since January 1st. 
I am happy that they are contacting us though before Max gets hurt.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Forgot to put his picture in, so Here's Max.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, 14 rescues since January 1st?  That is so sad...thankfully there are rescues in place that can give these sweet ones a 2nd chance. I'm glad the owners surrendered him before they abused him in any way. Hopefully he will be placed soon and will adjust well.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Edie - you are an angel!!! bless you and all the rescuers !!!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

This is so sad, Edie. I hope the family gets help for their son because it isn't normal to want to hurt the family pet...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's so darn sad. I'm glad he's out of there.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor baby! I hope he finds a loving forever home soon!


----------

